# anyone wanna guess what these goats are??? please:)



## jessica_1285 (May 19, 2013)

I have no idea what breeds produced these 3 goats lol. 
This is Sawyer... he is so tiny!






Junebug





Jersey





Both does are just slightly taller than my pygmies. The buck is smaller.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 19, 2013)

No clue...I have sheep not goats...but they are really cute!!!


----------



## rebelINny (May 20, 2013)

Jersey looks like a pygmy to me. Junebug makes me think of a pygora or cashmere maybe. Sawyer looks like a pygmy too, maybe just a really small one.  Just my not so educated guess. I raise alpines and mini-alpines so not as familiar with these other breeds.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 20, 2013)

Pygmy, Guernsey, Pygmy


----------



## elevan (May 20, 2013)

Pygmy / ND cross

But what's in a name?  They're cute is what they are!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 20, 2013)

The first one looks like an elf.  No, a lepracan


----------



## Fluffygal (May 20, 2013)

Goat #2 looks like a mini silkies fainter.
#3 a mini fainter.
Not sure on#1. They could be crossed with either ND or pygmy.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 20, 2013)

Goat #1 doesn't have standard pygmy markings and has a pretty light body and light bone - so my guess is Nigerian Dwarf.
#2 - I have no clue  
#3 - Pygmy

Just my humble opinion, but I've raised registered/show pygmies for over 20 years and I'm  going by 'standard' pygmy body style and markings.   Even though the white feet on #3 would be frowned upon in the show ring, she's a pretty nice doe.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (May 20, 2013)

I am thinking the same as Fluffygal....I love the colors on the first little one!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 21, 2013)

It's not a mini fainter. The hair is wrong and the neck is very wrong as well as the head. It's a Guernsey.


----------



## lovinglife (May 21, 2013)

I have never seen a white Guernsey, even the crosses usually have brown somewhere, like legs, or at the very least brown hair mixed in.  I saw Guernsey crossed with a Saanen, BIG whiteish boys with no feathering and brown legs, they were pretty though.  Guernsey hair is course, that looks silky and soft, they have an undercoat, hair on the head and neck is usually short.  This goat is really pretty, but does not look Guernsey to me.  Just my two cents.  I have a wide variety of Guernseys in my pasture now, like 6.... so somewhat familiar.

The photos by the way are GREAT!  Good job taking pictures!


----------

